# Happy birthday DDT!!!!



## ILT

*Estas son....
las mañanitas
que cantaba
el foro de WR!!!
A los muchachos bonitos
se las cantamos aquí!!!*​

Feliz cumpleaños DDT!!!!  Te deseo lo mejor hoy, y siempre


----------



## Agnès E.

Joyeux anniversaire, DDT !​ 
Un p'tit morceau de mille-feuilles, mmh ?


----------



## Mei

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!  

Mei


----------



## belén

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DDT!!!!
Have a great time and may you get the biggest piece of the cake!!!


----------



## timpeac

Have a great day DDT!!


----------



## Whodunit

* Enjoy your day, DDT. *​


----------



## Kelly B

Joyeux anniversaire!


----------



## JazzByChas

Joyeux Anniversaire, DDT!

May your altimiter remain pickled, and may it become even happier for having done so!  

Also, may your altimeter point out that you have soared to greater heights!

All the best,

Chas.


----------



## DDT

Grazie a tutti! Thanks everyone!   

DDT


----------



## cuchuflete

Can it be true?

 
Did they name a product for you?  


A very happy birthday to you DDT, and may you continue to maintain a youthful spirit in an aged equally youthful container!

Mucho Qua,

Un abbraccione,
Cuchu
​


----------



## Jana337

Buon compleanno! 

Jana


----------



## DDT

Ancora 1000 grazie!!!   

DDT


----------



## Isotta

Since I'm, erm, late for the party, here's something* to wake everyone up! 

Auguri!

Z.

*Sorry, couldn't find the old brute in parfum pickle.


----------



## walnut

Auguriiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!  Walnut


----------



## lauranazario

I missed your birthday this year??? 
I hope this will somehow make up for it.

Quissies!
LN


----------



## nichec

Hey, how about a Chinese one?
生日快樂!!!
May happiness be around you all year long


----------



## LV4-26

Joyeux anniversaire, DDT.


----------



## DDT

Merci merci merci, aujourd'hui je fête mon non-anniversaire     

DDT


----------



## Phryne

*Happy belated birthday, DDT!!!


*​


----------



## geve

Ah bon, ça va alors, je suis pas en retard... Joyeux non-anniversaire !! 
Pour l'occasion, je t'offre une flûte de non-champagne : santé !


----------



## DDT

*Merci** !!!*​
(et la seize est particulièrement appréciée, quoi !!!      )

DDT


----------

